# Eheim Installation Set - change 12/16 mm to 16/22 mm?



## pepedopolous (25 Feb 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a 12/16 mm Eheim 'Installation Set' inlet and spraybar which I'm not using at the moment. However, I would like to pair it with a filter that uses larger 16/22 mm tubing.

I have a hunch that there is no difference between the two sizes of installation set except for the connector which I've shown detached here: -



IMG_20170225_173251 by pepedopolous, on Flickr

So can anyone confirm if my hunch is right or not? Do I need to buy new 16/22 mm installation sets or can I just the connector parts?

Thanks,

P


----------



## jameson_uk (26 Feb 2017)

The actual pipework is the same (I had a 16/22 inlet section on my 12/16 outlet).

I am not sure whether the connector on the horizontal section is different or not.  Will take a look when I do water change later today.


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I found some diagrams with part numbers and though the pipe sections are the same, the 'L' shaped part in the photo and the quick release coupling below it, are specific to the tubing dimensions. So, I'll just buy the complete 16/22 mm installation sets.

https://www.aquapro2000.de/Ersatzte...le/Installations-Set-2:::473_547_582_587.html

Cheers,

P


----------



## jameson_uk (26 Feb 2017)

Actually a quick search suggests they are different part 767690 for 12mm and 767691 for 16mm. 

The screw connectors are then 744408 / 744409.  I suspect the individual costs would be the same as the whole kit?

12/16mm kit 400431



16/22mm kit 400531


----------

